
How to startup in China - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/how-to-startup-in-china-guide
======
airswimmer
The article points lots of the realism of startup in China. However most
importantly "Guanxi" is the key if you want to have startup in China. "Guanxi"
means 'relationship' generally.

And as the author stats the key is "The dark arts of guanxi". Ordinary people
who don't have this relationship with governors, authorities can not have
licence to run startups in China. Licences usually cost and are in short. If
you use your "Guanxi" to gain license, you are hurting others who are born
poor. Think about it if you have conscience.

